# Toro 824 Powershift not powershifting



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello All - 

I have a 1990 Toro 824 Powershift that I picked up this winter as a resto project. I got it back into running condition and used it a couple of times this winter and it's quite the beast.

The only thing that I couldn't get sorted out was the powershifting action. I have not pulled the control box off of the dashboard (?) yet, but thought I'd throw it out there and see if there are any common issues to look for before tearing it apart.

It goes forward in all 4 gears well, but when I use either reverse I need to push out on the plastic part that moves when putting it in reverse to get it to disengage reverse. And then it will only partially engage forward for a little while and it slips a bit but after about 15 feet it will engage forward gears fully. I'm not sure if this ties in with it not powershifting or not. I've had the lower pan off of the frame and lubed everything I could reach. I don't know if there are any cable adjustments that may need to be done, though.

If it comes down to the control box being shot, I probably won't replace it as it works just fine in normal operating position. If it's a cheap fix that I can DIY, then I'm all ears.

Thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

threeputtpar said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I have a 1990 Toro 824 Powershift that I picked up this winter as a resto project. I got it back into running condition and used it a couple of times this winter and it's quite the beast.
> 
> ...


 check to see if the springs are still in there. also you will have to adjust the reverse cable under the dash it connects into the control box. you can download the parts diagram at toro.com under parts put in the model number. all that stuff is free for the taking. and adjust the arm latch cable. let me know if you need more help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

download the man. it has a explode view of the control box. make sure all the springs are in there it has a few of them. it is not hard to drop the box 4 bolts hold it up. see if some thing is binding in there to. adjust those cables. the man tells you how to do that. let me know how it goes.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

I found a nice 3D shaded drawing of the control box that was very helpful when I took mine apart. It was much easier to understand where all the springs went as opposed to the manual. It really sounds like you are missing a spring, mine was also and I got a generic one from the hardware store, however it doesn't fit correctly and seems that I can't get the tension just right. I plan on ordering new springs shortly so I can rebuild my control box. The file name is pssctlbx.pdf, not sure where I downloaded it from, it's not from Toro, but PM me if you can't find it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> I found a nice 3D shaded drawing of the control box that was very helpful when I took mine apart. It was much easier to understand where all the springs went as opposed to the manual. It really sounds like you are missing a spring, mine was also and I got a generic one from the hardware store, however it doesn't fit correctly and seems that I can't get the tension just right. I plan on ordering new springs shortly so I can rebuild my control box. The file name is pssctlbx.pdf, not sure where I downloaded it from, it's not from Toro, but PM me if you can't find it.


 can you send that file thing to me


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

fibersport, I don't know where you got it. But I Googled the file name, and found two references, one being this thread, and another is this download site: 

http://www.findthatpdf.com/search-35638373-hPDF/download-documents-pssctlbx.pdf.htm

If you could attach your file to a post here, that would make it easy for everyone to get. 

If it's too big to attach or something, the link above is an option. I didn't try downloading the actual file, and I'd run a virus scan on anything downloaded from an unknown site, to be safe. Just presenting it as an option.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, I found that PDF search website and it triggers the Spyware filter at my work. Hopefully fibersport will post the actual PDF for use to use.

I did pull the control box off of the machine to give it a good inspection, and all of the springs are accounted for. They are quite rusty, as is the rest of the machine, so I may just replace them all and see if that makes any difference. I think the cable that operates the running gear of the shifting mechanism might also be rusted and not freely moving, so I'll try to get some lube down in there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

threeputtpar said:


> Yes, I found that PDF search website and it triggers the Spyware filter at my work. Hopefully fibersport will post the actual PDF for use to use.
> 
> I did pull the control box off of the machine to give it a good inspection, and all of the springs are accounted for. They are quite rusty, as is the rest of the machine, so I may just replace them all and see if that makes any difference. I think the cable that operates the running gear of the shifting mechanism might also be rusted and not freely moving, so I'll try to get some lube down in there.


 it is the cables just replace them. you can not get lube in them.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

go to toro.com and down load the blow apart of the control box. I tried uploading the thing but since I am not a paid member. it will not take. put in your model number under parts look up.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Just PM me and I'll send it to you, I'm not a paying member either so I guess I won't be able to upload it either.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

LOOK 4 that thread drive issue with 10-28. I am not typing that all over again


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

fibersport, PM sent to you about the PDF.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Update: I pulled the control box apart and found that rust was the entire issue. The metal peg inside of the box that all of the plastic parts mount on had rusted, causing the plastic parts that are supposed to move and rotate to be siezed in place. A quick hit with a scotchbrite pad and some grease and all of the components move freely now and act as they should.

I don't have it back on the machine yet, because the small tang that rotates the sprocket to switch from powershifting forward to backwards broke during disassembly and I'm waiting on a new one to arrive. The cable the controls the powershifting brackest looked to be in usable shape, so hopefully it will not need to be replaced.

Just happy that this is only costing me $3 and an hour of my time. Now it'll be all set for next season.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAH it could have been something much bigger.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Final Update: Put the control box back on the machine and tried it out. It powershifted back just fine, but didn't want to go forward. Messed around with it a little while and found out that the cable that lifts the bracket up so the axle can swing was out of adjustment. Cranked it in a bit and now the axle swings back and forth like it should.

Now I just need to get the bolts loose so I can get the huge amount of slack out of the drive chain.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

You'll find that when you get all your timing right, you can almost effortlessly run it axle back into a big drift, then flip the axle forward and then shift into reverse. This is my first 2 stage and while it takes a bit to get used to, I can see you can really get into a rythm. At least you got it working right!


----------

